# Viva Obama



## coyote (Feb 7, 2010)

The Pope went on vacation for a few days to visit the rugged mountains
of Alaska. He was cruising along the campground in the Pope Mobile
when he heard a frantic commotion just at the edge of the wood.


He found a helpless Democrat wearing shorts, sandals, a Vote for Obama
hat and a Save the Trees shirt. The man was screaming and struggling
frantically, thrashing all about and trying to free himself from the
grasp of a 10-foot grizzly bear.


As the Pope watched in horror, a group of Republican loggers wearing
Go Sarah shirts came racing up One quickly fired a 44-magnum slug
right into the bear's chest. The two other men pulled the
semiconscious Democrat from the bear's grasp. Then using baseball
bats, the three loggers finished off the bear. Two of the men dragged
the dead grizzly onto the bed of their pickup truck.  The other
tenderly placed the injured Democrat in the back seat. As they began
to leave, the Pope summoned all of them men over to him. "I give you
my blessing for your brave actions!" he proudly proclaimed. "I have
heard there was bitter hatred between Republican loggers and
Democratic environmental activists, but now I've seen with my own eyes
that this is not true.”


As the Pope drove off, one logger asked his buddies, "Who the heck was
that guy?" "Dude, that was the Pope," another replied. "He's in direct
contact with Heaven and has access to all wisdom.""Well," the logger
said, "he may have access to all wisdom, but he doesn't know squat
about bear hunting! By the way, is the bait still alive or do we need
to go back to Massachusetts and get another one?"


----------



## slim (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats some good stuff


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh wow.  that's funny


----------



## pignit (Feb 7, 2010)

You know they have a new McObama meal at McDonalds..... you order whatever you want and the guy behind you has to pay for it.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 7, 2010)

I love it-thats funny


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Good ones guys, love it!!!!


----------



## meateater (Feb 7, 2010)

Now that is funny!


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats funny I don't care who you are.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 7, 2010)

:PDT_Armataz  _01_36:LMAO


----------



## oneshot (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm surprised a bear would go for that kinda bait....
I heard they tasted like schmidt!!!!  lmao


----------

